# I.D. this! part...5?



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here's a good starter fish...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

No guesses?! wow.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

sorta looks like a paraya


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Not too far off.....


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Cynopotamus ssp. ? Thats my best guess
Maybe a Charax ssp. not sure not a Characin person


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Umm charax gibbosus???


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

AdioPunk said:


> Umm charax gibbosus???


 No.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> Cynopotamus ssp.


 ill have to agree.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Cynopotamus ssp. ? Thats my best guess
> Maybe a Charax ssp. not sure not a Characin person


For not being a characin person, not bad!























It is indeed Cynopotamus, anyone ever have these?...anyhow...

Maybe now Peacock can ask us to I.D. a fish that has no scientific name yet...:rasp:

Just kidding! Here's a new one


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Maccullochella peelii peelii


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

AdioPunk said:


> Maccullochella peelii peelii


 Fantastic work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

acestro said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > Cynopotamus ssp. ? Thats my best guess
> ...


 you have to admit.. that was classic.. Peacock-style-classic.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

try this..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

asdfsdf


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That was good work AdioPunk, and that was a Peacock classic...

This one...I have to think about. Are both pics the same thing?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

acestro said:


> That was good work AdioPunk, and that was a Peacock classic...
> 
> This one...I have to think about. Are both pics the same thing?


 yes.. the second pic is of a juvi


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

anyone who knows about these fish should easily be able to identify with this pic..


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

umm isnt that the fish from the medeterranean are that eat dead flesh off ppl in hot springs?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Garra rufa


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Or is it Cyprinion macrostomus...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

acestro said:


> Garra rufa










good work!!

try this one.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

AdioPunk said:


> umm isnt that the fish from the medeterranean are that eat dead flesh off ppl in hot springs?


 im impressed!!! how old are you buddy? 14?


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Peacock said:


> AdioPunk said:
> 
> 
> > umm isnt that the fish from the medeterranean are that eat dead flesh off ppl in hot springs?
> ...


 hahah i got it!!!! Im 15


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

some type fo CATOSTOMIDAE


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

What's with the cyprinid kick? Gotta get back to this one later...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

AdioPunk said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > AdioPunk said:
> ...


 well, if your pulling this sh*t out of your head, im extremely impressed..


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Peacock said:


> AdioPunk said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 Thank you Neal, ur some of this shits pretty hard im not too familar with alot of it. Im mainly a predatory fish kinda guy, and the flesh eater thing i saw on tv couple years ago :laugh:


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Peacock said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Garra rufa
> ...


 Me without my Petersons guide,

In the trunk of my car, but that is definitly a native sucker,
White, comes to mind but not all is quite right there.

In the words of the great California governer
"I'll be back"


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Death in # said:


>


 RULES OF THE "ID THIS FISH" -Rule number 1!!!- New pictures must NOT be posted untill the current picture is correctly IDed..

Now, sit down.. and WAIT.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Death in # said:


>


 Tateurndina spp?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > acestro said:
> ...


 Latin names only poly..

latin names only........


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Peacock said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Garra rufa
> ...


 Catostomus commersoni?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...










its not my fault that u are mad cause u cant figure it out


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


If you can get the rest on this site to do that I'll kiss you :rasp:







:laugh:







:laugh:

we only could hope for such revolutionary thought.
My god imagine identifying a species using the correct nomenclature,

It's just a dream worth looking forword to.


----------



## angelfish (Oct 24, 2003)

I hate latin names.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Polypterus said:
 

> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Polypterus said:
> ...


 LOOOOL


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Kory said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > acestro said:
> ...

































nice work!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

angelfish said:


> I hate latin names.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

angelfish said:


> I hate latin names.


 The more you get into fish (or any animal) and the confusion of common names... then you'll understand....

Now, who can I.D. Death in #'s fish?..................


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hmmmmmmm.... can we get a better shot of the head?

its probably obvious from that angle but i like head shots.


----------



## Ms Cichlid (Sep 3, 2004)

acestro said:


> Here's a good starter fish...


 Hmm, that looks weird with that mouth like that.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

You guys are true fish fanatics.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Death in # said:


>


 is that some sort of killi fish?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I was guessing a goby...


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

its a gudgeon of some sort. Maybe a peacock gudgeon (tateurndina ocellicaud)?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thats what i originaly thought.. but check out the anal fin.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

You're right. Im thinking its a goo obo gudgeon. They're supposed to be a newly discovered species or something. I've seen them for sale on aquabid. Here's a link to some http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...i?fw&1095034926

here's another http://www.thatfishshop.com/moreinfogoo-ob...n%20(pair).html

one more http://www.australianrainbowfish.com/fish_...s.htm~leftFrame


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Death in #s..................?


----------

